# The historic Dimensions Weight Room



## Webmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

Sometimes it's hard to believe that Dimensions has been on the web since 1995, a time where most people had actually never heard of the web, and a time where there was no Google and just a could of basic site listings (one was Yahoo). 

Anyway, while tens of millions of sites have come and gone, if you dig deep enough, amateur FA archeologists will find the very foundations of the ancient Dimensions site. It's mostly still all there, just buried beneath the vast forums that today make up our Dimensions community.

Who, for example, remembers the original Dimensions Weight Room?


----------



## luvhips (Apr 17, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Sometimes it's hard to believe that Dimensions has been on the web since 1995, a time where most people had actually never heard of the web, and a time where there was no Google and just a could of basic site listings (one was Yahoo).
> 
> Anyway, while tens of millions of sites have come and gone, if you dig deep enough, amateur FA archeologists will find the very foundations of the ancient Dimensions site. It's mostly still all there, just buried beneath the vast forums that today make up our Dimensions community.
> 
> Who, for example, remembers the original Dimensions Weight Room?



Almost ancient history. I loved and stll love it. Hopefully someday it will be revieved.


----------



## Imp (Apr 17, 2012)

Me! Waited hours for some of those downloads to finish.


----------



## Szombathy (Apr 17, 2012)

I certainly do. It was a real eye opener for me and was in a sense my real college education.


----------



## Paul (Apr 17, 2012)

The Old Dimensions beginning in 1998 is still there thanks to the Wayback Machine.

Here is a link to the old Dimensions Forums. This brings back many memories.

http://web.archive.org/web/19990128112301/http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/board/config.pl



Webmaster said:


> Sometimes it's hard to believe that Dimensions has been on the web since 1995, a time where most people had actually never heard of the web, and a time where there was no Google and just a could of basic site listings (one was Yahoo).
> 
> Anyway, while tens of millions of sites have come and gone, if you dig deep enough, amateur FA archeologists will find the very foundations of the ancient Dimensions site. It's mostly still all there, just buried beneath the vast forums that today make up our Dimensions community.
> 
> Who, for example, remembers the original Dimensions Weight Room?


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 17, 2012)

Every once in awhile, when the Dimensions forums don't work the way they usually do, I'll try to access the site through the main page, found here. Sometimes it works, others, not so much. Usually it's a technical issue on my end, so I just come back to it later. While I'm there I read for awhile, enjoying the stories in the Weight Room and memories of articles when they were current events...

A trip down memory lane can be rather pleasant and enjoyable.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 18, 2012)

Paul said:


> The Old Dimensions beginning in 1998 is still there thanks to the Wayback Machine.
> 
> Here is a link to the old Dimensions Forums. This brings back many memories.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/19990128112301/http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/board/config.pl



Too bad the Wayback Machine only shows the threads and didn't also archive all the posts (there were about a million). Those old HTML-based boards were massively resource-intensive and our ISP threatened to close us down numerous times for using too much bandwidth and too many resources.


----------



## strataadvance (Apr 19, 2012)

It was a great time. The most memorable for now. Atomic Vomit and the Lovely Tubular Belle,Kelligirl, Wazupgirl and Brooke. And many more! And of course the stories.I've spent and Still spend hours reading weight-gain fiction.


----------



## Jim Miller (Apr 19, 2012)

Honestly, the old "Dimensions Library" from the Weight Room always was and still is my favorite part of the site. Who can forget the classics like "Trophy Wife Trisha," "Overstuffed in Argentina," "Tanya versus Tiny" and "The Spoiled Brat"? These kinds of stories go off the deep end. If that's your kind of kink (and it is mine), there's no finer compiled resource in the English-speaking world for some good old-fashioned human arousal.

The Weight Room itself, meanwhile, I rarely ever used. It was a little before my time, I suppose.


----------



## Mack27 (Apr 19, 2012)

I've never told anyone but back in the late 90's I'd post under multiple names on the old boards.


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 19, 2012)

I knew of it but I never spent a lot of time poking around.


----------



## Orso (Apr 19, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Who, for example, remembers the original Dimensions Weight Room?



ME! It was one of my favourite sites and I go back there every now and then when I am in a nostalgia mood. 

Maybe the fact that I am an archaeologist helps?


----------



## degek2001 (Apr 20, 2012)

I think I know the old Dimensions Weight Room since 2000. I was impressed. I had worked as a nightworker and was surfing on the web during the night. It was amazing to read Melanie's stories. So sexy. I discovered I am not the only strainger. There are a lot of strainge people with a like of weight gain stories. 

Dimensions has changed my life! Thank you for this remember.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 25, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Who, for example, remembers the original Dimensions Weight Room?



Totally! That was my foray into Dimensions (and onto the web, for that matter) back in 1997 or so. Sigh...how far we've come...


----------



## Jack Secret (Apr 25, 2012)

that really does take me back. Does anybody remember using dmoz.org when it first started indexing? Or am I really showing my age?



Webmaster said:


> Sometimes it's hard to believe that Dimensions has been on the web since 1995, a time where most people had actually never heard of the web, and a time where there was no Google and just a could of basic site listings (one was Yahoo).
> 
> Anyway, while tens of millions of sites have come and gone, if you dig deep enough, amateur FA archeologists will find the very foundations of the ancient Dimensions site. It's mostly still all there, just buried beneath the vast forums that today make up our Dimensions community.
> 
> Who, for example, remembers the original Dimensions Weight Room?


----------



## YoJoshua (Apr 25, 2012)

strataadvance said:


> It was a great time. The most memorable for now. Atomic Vomit and the Lovely Tubular Belle,Kelligirl, Wazupgirl and Brooke. And many more! And of course the stories.I've spent and Still spend hours reading weight-gain fiction.




Wow...bringing back memories, reading those names...!


----------



## mopardmc (Apr 26, 2012)

In addition to being a subscriber to the real Dimensions magazine for 2 years, I've been reading the Weight Board since 1996. I *really* liked the old config.pl board. It was slow and difficult for Conrad to maintain, but it also had this wonderful simplicity and immediacy -- after enough new threads started, the old ones would simply drop off the first page regardless of how many replies they got. So I was always checking back for new threads. The newer stuff has never been as engaging for me.

If anyone has any idea who I am, they'll find the stories and artwork I submitted still archived in the Weight Room here (though I roll my eyes at it now!). 

People on Dimensions back then, just like today, were so open, welcoming, honest, and accepting. It was a great way to start learning how to be comfortable with myself as an FA.

Thanks Conrad, for your amazing contributions -- this site was exactly what the budding FA/FFA and BBW/BHM community needed, you gave us a voice and helped start what became an amazing (and ongoing) revolution.


----------



## Grow_You_Girls (May 3, 2012)

Yep, I recall when Dim was pretty much only a page with a pic of Brie...The rest changed my life and is history


----------



## Still a Skye fan (May 8, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Sometimes it's hard to believe that Dimensions has been on the web since 1995, a time where most people had actually never heard of the web, and a time where there was no Google and just a could of basic site listings (one was Yahoo).
> 
> Anyway, while tens of millions of sites have come and gone, if you dig deep enough, amateur FA archeologists will find the very foundations of the ancient Dimensions site. It's mostly still all there, just buried beneath the vast forums that today make up our Dimensions community.
> 
> Who, for example, remembers the original Dimensions Weight Room?




I remember this original site quite well...many great memories there!


Dennis


----------



## Tracii (May 12, 2012)

I remember browsing and reading stories.Good times.


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 25, 2012)

Tracii said:


> I remember browsing and reading stories.Good times.



Good times those were - the discovery that one is is not 'alone' in one's fantasies was amazing, all in itself.


----------



## bobsjers (Jul 25, 2012)

I remember when Dimnensions was only a Xeroxed newsletter. Before it ever became a magazine, then a website.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 25, 2012)

bobsjers said:


> I remember when Dimnensions was only a Xeroxed newsletter. Before it ever became a magazine, then a website.



Was it Dimensions back then? Or the FA SIG newsletter?


----------



## bobsjers (Jul 26, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Was it Dimensions back then? Or the FA SIG newsletter?



I think it was called Dimensions, but Conrad could answer that better than me.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 26, 2012)

SoVerySoft said:


> Was it Dimensions back then? Or the FA SIG newsletter?



It all started as the FA SIG newsletter. 24 pages black & white. Gradually it morphed into a saddle-stitched b&w magazine, we did a name search and Dimensions" won, then we added color, and then gloss.


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Jul 30, 2012)

I remember it. It was awesome, except for Atomic Vomit and his heated political diatribes.


----------

